

5 ways Google glass will make us Trashumans - Dirrogate
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/desouza20130619

======
j2kun
This article is a bunch of buzzwords and half-baked ideas. As if spell
correction was anywhere close to intelligence, and what's this nonsense about
deep learning fueling Quantum Archaeology? Does the author even know what deep
learning is? I've heard more convincing arguments of how Google Glass will
change society, and this one is speculative in all the wrong ways.

------
abrown28
I think "Trashumans" is a better description than "Transhumans"

